# Bay Cones, NE of Crab Island.....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone have info on these? Best time (or tide) to go, how deep, etc.......Thanks.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They get fished pretty hard, but an outgoing tide would be your best bet. Probably find at least some black snapper on it, I've always had better luck fishing the bridge or pass.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I was down there 3 years back and found them using my GPS: they barely had any relief then. I fished them hard for a good while with live pinfish and don't remember catching anything.


----------

